# stock 96 b14 sentra to 94 b13 sentra struts



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

Has anyone ever installed stock b14 strut assemblies on a b13 platform?
If you did what was the result? 
What problems, adjustments did you make to make them work? 

My Car is: 1994 sentra 1.6L, pwr steering, 5-speed manual trans, w/o abs, le sedan, with 190,000 miles on it. I don't drive it hard, or any real long distances.

I was able to find, from a local junk yard, a pair of stock: 1996 b14 sentra front strut assemblies to replace my 190,000 original front left and right struts (spring broke on left)

I installed the b14 strut on the left side first, just so I could drive the car to a garage to install the right side strut. 

My steering wheel after left strut was installed, and driving it, was off center to the right to drive it straight down the road.

After installing the rightside strut, and driving the car, my steering wheel, when driving in a straight forward line is now just slightly, (very little) toward the left.

Things I noticed by visual: when installing the struts and making sure that the arrow was pointing outward on the top of the strut. I had to rotate the base on both sides 45 degrees forward so the spindle lined up, to bolt it togeather. Don't know if that is significant of not, may have been from how they were removed from the car they came off of. They were already removed when I purchased them. Right strut assembly appeared to match, in size and appearance, (b14) maybe a little bit longer, but not much, 1/4 "

It is obvious that my toe is off, my front wheels are pointed outward at the front of the car, that is going to get adjusted.

The ride is alittle on the stiffer end,and on really bad bumps (perpendicular, all the way across width of roadway) almost seem like they bottom out, but then again, my struts, springs and mounts had 190,000 on them, I'm sure they were softer, because of wear and breaking down.
losing some excessive tire pressure would probably help alittle bit.

I would have to travel a ways to get used 94 front strut assemblies if its in my better interest. I only bought local available used, to get back up and running, Its my only vehicle.
Other thread references: b-13 (91-94 sentra) forum
*B14 to B13 front strut assembly interchangability *M.J. Feb 23rd, 2012 10:14 AM
*Stock front strut assembly question *M.J. Feb 23rd, 2012 09:35 AM
Any advice, or info would help, thanks


----------

